# Health Insurance questions



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi folks

Just started looking at the health insurance for me and 2 kids. I've no idea what would be considered a reasonable price. I do want pretty comprehensive. I'm sure it's been asked a million times... sorry!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Andyroo said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Just started looking at the health insurance for me and 2 kids. I've no idea what would be considered a reasonable price. I do want pretty comprehensive. I'm sure it's been asked a million times... sorry!


private health insurance here is much less expensive than in the UK


here are a couple of threads with some recommendations

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/86291-us-citizen-retiree-visa-health-insurance-question.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/83330-help-health-insurance-question.html

are you moving here from the UK?

if so, & have been paying NI in the UK you might be able to access the state system by applying for an S1 in the UK before you leave

if you're going to be working here then you'll be paying NI here & then of course you can use the state system


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have mentioned these people MANY times but check out ASSSA

Health, dental, accident and funeral insurance | Medical care policies | ASSSA Alicante.

They are not the cheapest BUT they are amazing - THEY PAY UP! Very fair company, very honest, very caring, actually want the best healthcare for their clients, AND they speak English (so do MANY of their docs), and most importantly they don't argue over paying for things - can't praise them highly enough. If you search ASSSA on this forum you will find a few thigns I have previously and recently written about them!


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

I've actually has a few quotes and I was shocked at the prices. :/ I don't want something for nothing but has to e affordable. 

The S1 sounds interesting. Will research more thank you


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Andyroo said:


> I've actually has a few quotes and I was shocked at the prices. :/ I don't want something for nothing but has to e affordable.
> 
> The S1 sounds interesting. Will research more thank you


Teh S1 will usually be limited for a period of time (max 2 yrs I think) but depends on your previous NI contributions.

I pay 70 a month for my seguro but thats their top policy, I think they start form about 40 but IMO worth every cent when you get the best of everything, with no waiting, choice of doctors, choice of hospitals etc…good value for money! :clap2:


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

That's cheap the quotes I've had are knocking on for £200 a month :/


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

well mine is just for me - but they do family packages, give them a call….

if you want send me a Private message and i will give you the contact phone number for the girl i deal with, she is amazing!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I have mentioned these people MANY times but check out ASSSA
> 
> Health, dental, accident and funeral insurance | Medical care policies | ASSSA Alicante.
> 
> They are not the cheapest BUT they are amazing - THEY PAY UP! Very fair company, very honest, very caring, actually want the best healthcare for their clients, AND they speak English (so do MANY of their docs), and most importantly they don't argue over paying for things - can't praise them highly enough. If you search ASSSA on this forum you will find a few thigns I have previously and recently written about them!


we have ASSSA - have to say I'm pretty impressed - they've never quibbled over anything


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> we have ASSSA - have to say I'm pretty impressed - they've never quibbled over anything


Exactly! I had one before that was a nightmare (expatriate healthcare)… when it comes to health, if you are paying insurance then you need peace of mind - its not worth saving a few euros to find later that you are sick and not covered!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Andyroo said:


> That's cheap the quotes I've had are knocking on for £200 a month :/


You are applying to British based companies arent you! BUPA for instance offer insurance for Expats but their quotes are horrendous.

When the wife and I in mid fifties came here we insured with Sanitas. We paid €1100 ish a year for both of us.


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

I have had a quote off the ASSSA website at 4000E a year for the 3 of us  and others range from £160-£293 per month. I do need a policy that will cover maternity & dental.

I'm not sure how to PM


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Andyroo said:


> I have had a quote off the ASSSA website at 4000E a year for the 3 of us  and others range from £160-£293 per month. I do need a policy that will cover maternity & dental.
> 
> I'm not sure how to PM


click on the name of the person you want to PM & a drop-down will appear


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Andyroo said:


> I've actually has a few quotes and I was shocked at the prices. :/ I don't want something for nothing but has to e affordable.
> 
> The S1 sounds interesting. Will research more thank you


If you have paid enough NI contributions in the UK for the preceding years before your move, you can get up to two and a half years reciprocal health cover in Spain. If you phone the Department of Work and Pensions in Newcastle, they are able to tell you immediately if you are eligible, and if so, will send out an S1 form. Ask them for separate S1 forms for all dependents too - wife/children. Once you have received these, take to the INSS office with residencia, passports, padron, birth certificates for children (A4 size not A5 ones), marriage certificate and photocopies of all of the above. They will take all this from you and probably say you'll receive something back in a few weeks. In practice, you may have to return in a few weeks and hassle them a bit, but with some tenacity, you will get the form back stamped to allow access to state healthcare. 
We have had three years worth of cover so far (my OH still works in UK and pays NI), saving us approximately 6000 euros in private cover for the family. Luckily, we are fit and healthy, so have had little need to use it, but it is there for peace of mind.


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

lynn said:


> If you have paid enough NI contributions in the UK for the preceding years before your move, you can get up to two and a half years reciprocal health cover in Spain. If you phone the Department of Work and Pensions in Newcastle, they are able to tell you immediately if you are eligible, and if so, will send out an S1 form. Ask them for separate S1 forms for all dependents too - wife/children. Once you have received these, take to the INSS office with residencia, passports, padron, birth certificates for children (A4 size not A5 ones), marriage certificate and photocopies of all of the above. They will take all this from you and probably say you'll receive something back in a few weeks. In practice, you may have to return in a few weeks and hassle them a bit, but with some tenacity, you will get the form back stamped to allow access to state healthcare.
> We have had three years worth of cover so far (my OH still works in UK and pays NI), saving us approximately 6000 euros in private cover for the family. Luckily, we are fit and healthy, so have had little need to use it, but it is there for peace of mind.


Thank you thank you thank you!! Now that all sound much better to me!! I will be living there with my 2 children and still working for a UK based company and continue paying into the PAYE scheme (as I have for the past 18 years) I don't know how long I'm going for I will start off a year and then reassess, might be forever. Where do I stand then if I continue with PAYE in the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Andyroo said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!! Now that all sound much better to me!! I will be living there with my 2 children and still working for a UK based company and continue paying into the PAYE scheme (as I have for the past 18 years) I don't know how long I'm going for I will start off a year and then reassess, might be forever. Where do I stand then if I continue with PAYE in the UK?


you can get the S1 in that case afaik

you need to sort out tax though - if you are living here you might (will?) have to pay tax & NI here instead so of course then you'd be covered on the state healthcare anyway


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Andyroo said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!! Now that all sound much better to me!! I will be living there with my 2 children and still working for a UK based company and continue paying into the PAYE scheme (as I have for the past 18 years) I don't know how long I'm going for I will start off a year and then reassess, might be forever. Where do I stand then if I continue with PAYE in the UK?


Ok, then a slightly different situation... instead of going to the DWP in Newcastle, you need to contact HMRC Working abroad

You'll have to fill in a form this time, but again, they should issue you with an S1 form based on your NI contributions. Again, ask for a form for dependents, although they aren't as forthcoming as DWP. This might not be a problem - depends on how enlightened your INSS office is in Spain (we had to work on this somewhat with the Fuengirola office ). You'll have to go through the same performance as I said above, and we've had to do this every year so far. I believe you'll be able to get up to five years cover. As I said, we've had three so far and will try again next year. 

Give yourself PLENTY of time to get this done... the S1 form takes weeks to process in the UK, then the INSS office takes more time to process. 

I'd be delighted to have another person who has managed to do this as at the mo I haven't met anyone else who has!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> you can get the S1 in that case afaik
> 
> you need to sort out tax though - if you are living here you might (will?) have to pay tax & NI here instead so of course then you'd be covered on the state healthcare anyway


Not strictly true Xabiachica... PAYE in UK means NI is paid in UK not Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Ok, then a slightly different situation... instead of going to the DWP in Newcastle, you need to contact HMRC Working abroad
> 
> You'll have to fill in a form this time, but again, they should issue you with an S1 form based on your NI contributions. Again, ask for a form for dependents, although they aren't as forthcoming as DWP. This might not be a problem - depends on how enlightened your INSS office is in Spain (we had to work on this somewhat with the Fuengirola office ). You'll have to go through the same performance as I said above, and we've had to do this every year so far. I believe you'll be able to get up to five years cover. As I said, we've had three so far and will try again next year.
> 
> ...


Lynn, I remember you pulling your hair out over all this lol!!! I never had to - I dont know why, my husband was working and paying into the UK and I was resident of Spain so we should have filled in something, but we were never required to and we only once had a problem and then it wasnt anything to do with whether we'd filled forms in or not!

Actually, is that going to be an issue for the OP, being a Spanish resident. but paying her taxes etc in the UK?? I thought the 182 days came in...???????????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Lynn, I remember you pulling your hair out over all this lol!!! I never had to - I dont know why, my husband was working and paying into the UK and I was resident of Spain so we should have filled in something, but we were never required to and we only once had a problem and then it wasnt anything to do with whether we'd filled forms in or not!
> 
> Actually, is that going to be an issue for the OP, being a Spanish resident. but paying her taxes etc in the UK?? I thought the 182 days came in...???????????
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, that could be a complication - not sure how that works............


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yes, that could be a complication - not sure how that works............


Tax paid in UK on salary should be declared on Spanish tax return... It isn't paid twice


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

I've just rang Newcastle and she informed me that I need to download for CA3822 (E101) to get an A1 for me, complete form CA8454 (S1) for kids and get employer to complete CA3821.

So off I go to do exactly that. She didn't take my NI number to check my file, but I said I'd been PAYE for 18 years and said that's fine then.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> Tax paid in UK on salary should be declared on Spanish tax return... It isn't paid twice


simple enough then - I didn't think it would be paid twice, just thought it might be more complicated than that

so very easy for the OP then - she should be able to get an S1 & she's away


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

lynn said:


> Ok, then a slightly different situation... instead of going to the DWP in Newcastle, you need to contact HMRC Working abroad
> 
> You'll have to fill in a form this time, but again, they should issue you with an S1 form based on your NI contributions. Again, ask for a form for dependents, although they aren't as forthcoming as DWP. This might not be a problem - depends on how enlightened your INSS office is in Spain (we had to work on this somewhat with the Fuengirola office ). You'll have to go through the same performance as I said above, and we've had to do this every year so far. I believe you'll be able to get up to five years cover. As I said, we've had three so far and will try again next year.
> 
> ...


Just spoke to Newcastle and I need to download and complete:

CA3822 for me which gives an E101 (A1)
CA8454 for kids which gives an S1
CA3821 for employer


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Andyroo said:


> I have had a quote off the ASSSA website at 4000E a year for the 3 of us  and others range from £160-£293 per month. I do need a policy that will cover maternity & dental.
> 
> I'm not sure how to PM


You,ve not bothered with Sanitas then, and you are quoting £. Are you going to the Spanish sites, as they will of course quote in €.


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

I tried the sanita site an was in Spanish And the googleTranslation want particularly good. So gave up For now lol


----------



## grimreality (May 22, 2012)

I am considering taking out the ASSSA policy for both dental and health care per Steve's recommendation above. Steve - I would be very grateful if you could PM me ( i don't think I am allowed to PM yet) the number of your excellent contact there. The policies seem great value. Cheers.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

Any reviews for Sanitas? I'm a canadian moving to Barcelona in Sept. 

thanks


----------



## mimi855559 (Jun 16, 2012)

steve_in_spain said:


> Teh S1 will usually be limited for a period of time (max 2 yrs I think) but depends on your previous NI contributions.
> 
> I pay 70 a month for my seguro but thats their top policy, I think they start form about 40 but IMO worth every cent when you get the best of everything, with no waiting, choice of doctors, choice of hospitals etc…good value for money! :clap2:


Hi Steve,

as I am from Jersey I am not entitled to the reciprocal arrangements Spain has with UK. Can you give me the name of your insurers so I can get a quote? Do they have a website. 

thanks muchos

Maria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mimi855559 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> as I am from Jersey I am not entitled to the reciprocal arrangements Spain has with UK. Can you give me the name of your insurers so I can get a quote? Do they have a website.
> 
> ...


I happen to know that Steve was/is using ASSSA - I have used them too

Seguros de salud, dentales, de accidentes y decesos | Pólizas asistencia médica | ASSSA Alicante.


----------



## londino (Jul 12, 2012)

Family mutuas are very cheap compared to UK, especially since the ´crisis´ - you can find good coverage for 140 euros per month for a family.

State healthcare is, or was, very good. Lets see what happens there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, my partner and I (42 and 52 respectively) are insured on Sanitas Classic Plan which is fairly comprehensive - circa *1300 euros per annum*. Im reluctant to recommend same as I have nothing to compare it against and also as it entirely depends on ones family/financial situation.
For me its a reasonable rate that offers peace of mind - others might, for reasons they think are correct, not agree. Indeed they may have a cheaper policy. Ultimately one has to make the decision based on ones own needs. Hope this helps.


----------

